# How Star Wars: A New Hope should have ended



## Swordlady (Sep 9, 2006)

Of course this would've meant no _Empire Strikes Back_ or _Return of the Jedi_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuFe5Ilu-lw&eurl=


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 9, 2006)

...also check out how Lord of the Rings should have ended:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2006)

Those are funny! :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 9, 2006)

Roflmao!!!!!


----------



## Kreth (Sep 9, 2006)

"Sauuuuuuuuuron, you suck!" :lol:
And Gimli was tapping the top of his helmet like the French guys in Python's Holy Grail... :rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah I always wondered why didn't they (the bad-dudes on the Death Star) just didn't blow up Yavin and voilia no waiting to "clear the planet". Would've made more sense since Yavin was uninhabited and probably a worthless planet anyway.  Boom, there, gone ... now to business of ridding ourselves of those pesky rebels.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Sep 9, 2006)

Then theres THIS...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3XBEEdgqOY&mode=related&search=

Roflmao!!!!!


----------



## crushing (Sep 9, 2006)

And the ummm. . .LOTR orgy scene. . .






How the LOTR should have ended was hillarious.  Thanks for posting Swordlady!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 9, 2006)

http://howitshouldhaveended.com/movie list.html


----------



## Kacey (Sep 9, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 18, 2006)

Funny!


----------



## ABN (Sep 18, 2006)

More Star Wars

I can't stop laughing at this one:


----------

